# Perché è lei che ho



## victorcortes86

Buongiorno a tutti,

Sto scrivendo una lettera per una amica che se ne andrà, e voglio includere qualche citazione del libro Il Piccolo Principe, anche se modificando qualche parte perché si aggiusti meglio a noi. È questa parte che voglio modificare, ma usando il pronome te invece a lei.

Originale: Perche' e' lei che ho innaffiata. Perche' e' lei che ho messa sotto la campana di vetro. Perche' e' lei che ho riparata col paravento.

Modificazione: Perché è te che ho fatto ridere, perché è te che ho veduto piangere, perché è te....

Mi pare che dovrebbe essere Perché è *a* te che ho...

Qualcuno mi aiuta?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Victor. No, è giusto come hai scritto, viene da "perché ho fatto piangere te" etc.


----------



## Pietruzzo

È una costruzione controversa grammaticalmente. "Te" dovrebbe essere il soggetto di "è" quindi non c'è conciodanza di persona verbale. A me sembra un francesismo (_c'est toi que ....) _e preferirei dire "perché sei tu quella che ho fatto ridere" oppure "Perché te ho fatto ridere".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> preferirei dire "perché sei tu quella che ho fatto ridere"


Anch'io preferirei.
Però ''perché te ho fatto ridere'' suona quasi come dialetto romanesco, specialmente se 'te' è pronunciato come atono/senza enfasi.
_Nun è vero che te ho fatto ride(re)._


----------



## Olaszinhok

*Perché è te che ho fatto ridere* a me suona bene e anche un po'  "poetico". Le altre forme proposte sono molto standard ma meno incisive. Opinione del tutto personale.
Anche l'uso del participio passato _veduto_ al posto del più comune _visto _conferisce alla frase un tono più aulico.


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> *Perché è te che ho fatto ridere* a me suona bene e anche un po'  "poetico"....


Ciao, Olaszinho. Personalmente conosco l'uso di *te* invece di* tu*, ma non con il verbo _essere _in terza persona ... Allora vi vorrei chiedere se quest'uso è _veramente _possibile in italiano, anche se solo nel "senso/ambito poetico"? ... Per me in italiano suona del tutto illogico (un'altra cosa è il francese e l'inglese,  ovviamente)


----------



## Francesco94

Istintivamente, opterei per la costruzione più estesa, ossia, _"Perché sei tu quella che ho fatto ridere"_.
Se si volesse usare invece il pronome "te", allora opterei per la costruzione con il verbo essere alla terza persona singolare: _"Perché è te che ho fatto ridere"_ e concordo con gli utenti che affermano che questa costruzione dia alla frase un tono più aulico.

_"Perché te ho fatto ridere" _è ambigua come frase. Non suono affatto bene, eccetto se si facesse una leggere pausa prima del verbo (a primo impatto, a mio parere, nessuno si fermerebbe e inizierebbe a farsi qualche domanda sulla correttezza sintattica della frase); il lettore potrebbe anche pensare che sia in presenza di diatopia e/o diastratia.



francisgranada said:


> Personalmente conosco l'uso di *te* invece di* tu*, ma non con il verbo _essere _in terza persona ...


Analizzando la tua affermazione, immagino tu faccia riferimento alla struttura "Perché sei te che/quella che ho fatto ridere".
Secondo l'analisi del periodo, siamo di fronte a due subordinate: una subordinata causale ("Perchè sei tu") ed una subordinata relativa ("quella che/che ho fatto ridere).
Secondo l'analisi logica siamo di fronte a due predicati e dunque due frasi: sottolineando solo i punti fondamentali della frase, il pronome personale "tu" è soggetto della prima frase (proposizione causale), mentre il pronome relativo "che" fa parte della seconda frase (proposizione relativa) e funge da complemento oggetto. Il soggetto della seconda frase avente il predicato verbale "ho fatto ridere" c'è ed è sottinteso (prima persona singolare: io).
Ho usato nell'analisi logica e nell'analisi del periodo, il pronome "tu" e non "te" (nonostante ho risposto citando inizialmente il pronome "te"), perché ritengo che sia l'unico accettabile nell'italiano standard. Il "te" non può quasi mai (salvo in alcune eccezioni che non riguardano questo caso) essere usato come soggetto. Il pronome personale "tu" è l'unico tra i due a dover essere usato con la funzione di soggetto. 
"Te" può anche essere usato come soggetto ma solo nel parlato o in ambiti particolari; è quindi da evitare nello scritto.

Una lettura più approfondita sulla differenza tra _tu _e _te_ ed i loro diversi usi nel Treccani.


----------



## Francesco94

Francesco94 said:


> Se si volesse usare invece il pronome "te", allora opterei per la costruzione con il verbo essere alla terza persona singolare: _"Perché è te che ho fatto ridere"_ e concordo con gli utenti che affermano che questa costruzione dia alla frase un tono più aulico.


Vorrei fare una modifica alla mia risposta precedente. Se come ho detto il "tu" ha funzione di soggetto nella frase _"Perché sei tu che ho fatto ridere"_, ciò significa che "sei" è voce del verbo essere seconda persona singolare e concorda con il soggetto. Proprio per questo, scrivere _"Perché è te che ho fatto ridere" _*non ha concordanza*, come già sottolineato da Pietruzzo nell'intervento #3.

Orbene, rettifico quanto detto nella risposta precedente e confermo quanto detto da Pietruzzo. A mio parere, la costruzione "Perché è te che ho fatto ridere" non è corretta. 
Difatti se si legge un'estratto del Piccolo Principe, si noterà che nella frase originale c'è un soggetto di terza persona femminile singolare.


> Ma lei da sola è più importante di tutte voi altre insieme, perché è lei che ho innaffiato. Perché è lei che ho protetto con un paravento. Perché erano su di lei i bruchi che ho ucciso (salvo i due o tre che ho tenuto per le farfalle). Perché è lei che ho ascoltato lagnarsi o vantarsi, o anche qualche volta tacere. Perché è la mia rosa.



La costruzione _"Perché è te che ho fatto ridere" _sembra, tra l'altro, una traduzione letteraria dell'inglese, dove si usa ad inizio frase il pronome di terza persona neutra con il verbo essere con l'aggiunta del pronome relativo.
Nella lingua italiana invece noi concordiamo il verbo con il soggetto e non lo rendiamo impersonale.

Le uniche versioni, a mio parere, che scriverei sono _"Perché sei tu quella che ho fatto ridere" _e/o _"Perché sei tu che ho fatto ridere"_.
Opterei comunque per la prima perché secondo me è più naturale.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> *Perché è te che ho fatto ridere* a me suona bene e anche un po' "poetico".


Per me invece suona come una costruzione colloquiale, non poetica e non corretta al 100%. 

 Se non consideriamo la successiva frase relativa, l'espressione  ''è te'' è sbagliata in italiano (probabilmente trascinata da ''è lui'' per analogia - dimenticando che 'lui' può essere anche soggetto). Considerando invece la successiva relativa ''che ho fatto ridere'', è il 'che' oggetto che trascina con sé come accusativo/oggetto anche il pronome 'te' - avvicinando tutta la frase alla stessa logica che troviamo nell'inglese e nel francese. Il verbo essere in questo caso viene usato impersonalmente (come it's/c'est).

Vorrei aggiungere una nota relativa alla natura di quel 'che'.  In italiano esistono pronomi relativi 'misti', cioè che fungono contemporaneamente da soggetto e da oggetto: ad es. nella frase _Chi ho fatto ridere sei tu _il pronome 'chi' è misto nel senso che è soggetto di 'sei' e contemporaneamente oggetto di 'ho fatto ridere'.  Ebbene il disagio (o la relativa scorrettezza) che si avverte dinanzi alla frase ''è te che ho fatto ridere'' nasce anche dal fatto che qui il 'che' sembra essere usato come pronome misto, mentre ciò - a differenza del citato 'chi' - nella nostra sintassi non è possibile.

In sostanza - se vogliamo rimanere nell'ambito dell'assoluta correttezza sintattica - la frase (effettivamente molto espressiva, ma, ripeto, colloquiale) ''è te che ho fatto ridere'' andrebbe secondo me modificata in
- chi ho fatto ridere sei tu,
oppure
- sei tu quello/a (colui/colei) che ho fatto ridere.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Però ''perché te ho fatto ridere'' suona quasi come dialetto romanesco, specialmente se 'te' è pronunciato come atono/senza enfasi





Francesco94 said:


> _Perché te ho fatto ridere" _è ambigua come frase. Non suono affatto bene,


Il mio suggerimento nel post #3 va visto all'interno della struttura stilistica  proposta dall'OP, ovvero una serie di frasi coordinate caratterizzate. dalla ripetizione di "te". Inoltre in una lettera infirmale sarebbe lecito evidenziare graficamente il pronome "ambiguo".
Es.
Perché TE ho fatto ridere, perché TE ho visto piangere, perché TE...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Chiedo scusa ma non voglio entrare in queste discussioni interminabili, non sarei dovuto intervenire.  Può darsi che la frase in questione non sia del tutto corretta, tant'è che avevo affermato che tanto l'alternativa proposta da Pietruzzo, quanto quella di Bearded suonavano corrette e standard, ma meno incisive. Mi spiace dovermi ripetere, ma trovo la frase in questione molto espressiva. Chi non ha mai detto: _è te che amo e nussun altro/ nessun'altra_? Non si può negare che siano frasi colloquiali e molto diffuse nell'uso, molto di più di: _il ponte sta venendo costruito;_ dopo quest'ultimo costrutto, credo che si possa accettare tutto. Sto scherzando, ovviamente.

P.S. Non credo che si tratti di un calco dall'inglese; le lingue si evolvono e talvolta i percorsi sono simili. Un'espressione simile esiste anche in francese e in molte altre lingue, fra l'altro. Anche a Necsus la frase suonava accettabile e questo mi rincuora.
Tra l'altro, un argomento molto somigliante era già stato affrontato qui:

È te / sei tu


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> ma trovo la frase in questione molto espressiva.


Anch'io!


bearded said:


> la frase (effettivamente molto espressiva


..e accettabile anche per me, ma solo in un registro colloquiale (come ho scritto, e per le ragioni che ho cercato di spiegare).


----------



## lorenzos

Alla donna che amo posso dire: “Ho scelto te”, “Io amo solo te”; penso che se le dicessi “Sei tu che amo/che ho scelto” direbbe alle sue amiche di aver conosciuto un tipo strano che parla come un libro di grammatica.
Comunque, visto che anche il padreterno avrebbe detto: “_*È te che ho scelto*_ per glorificare la madre di mio figlio” forse lo possano dire anche i mortali.
Ma mi accorgo che la discussione sta venendo condotta su pendii scivolosi.


----------



## francisgranada

Francesco94 said:


> Analizzando la tua affermazione, immagino tu faccia riferimento alla struttura "Perché sei te che/quella che ho fatto ridere".


Esattamente. Ma avendo letto le vostre spiegazioni, ora mi è chiaro che quel pronome *te* rappresenta "regolarmente" l'accusativo di "tu" ed è anteposto per enfatizzare il fatto che si tratta di "te" e non di qualcun altro.  Finalmente, pronunciando la frase con l'intonazione adeguata, si può subito percepire la logica di un tal costrutto. Quindi non è illogico, come lo avevo scritto prima . Comunque, sempre mi pare "più italiano" dire "sei tu".


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 





victorcortes86 said:


> Sto scrivendo una lettera per un*'*amica che se ne andrà, e voglio includere qualche citazione d*a*l libro Il Piccolo Principe, anche se modificando qualche parte perché si aggiusti meglio a noi. È questa parte che voglio modificare, ma usando il pronome te invece *di* lei.
> 
> Originale: Perche' e' lei che ho innaffiata. Perche' e' lei che ho messa sotto la campana di vetro. Perche' e' lei che ho riparata col paravento.
> 
> Modificazione: Perché è te che ho fatto ridere, perché è te che ho veduto piangere, perché è te....
> 
> Mi pare che dovrebbe essere Perché è *a* te che ho...


 Secondo me, ti pare bene:

"Perché è a te che ho dato gioia/allegria, perché è a te che sul bel viso ho veduto scendere lacrime, perché è a te...".

Il pronome "te" successivo ad "è" stona, poiché porta a pensare che l'oggetto del verbo sia visto in terza persona.
Come dire, «Guardati allo specchio. Ciò che vedi è te stesso.», ma sottinteso c'è «[l'immagine di]».
Quindi, leggendo tra le righe delle tue frasi, io sento esprimere qualcosa del genere:

«Perché [è] per te [che] ho fatto il “comico”, perché [è] per te [che] mi sono emozionato nel vederti piangere, ... ».

Perché cambiare la costruzione? Secondo me è per dare maggior risalto alla persona colla quale si sta interloquendo e far passare in secondo piano le proprie emozioni o, comunque, il parlare di sé. Tanto varrebbe eliminare la copula.


Olaszinhok said:


> Mi spiace dovermi ripetere, ma trovo la frase in questione molto espressiva. Chi non ha mai detto: _è te che amo e nussun altro/ nessun'altra_?


 Ciao Olas,
perdonami ma in italiano si dovrebbe dire «Io ti amo», se si vuole rendere piú espressiva si dirà «Io amo te [, nessun altro]», no?! Se proprio si vuole caricare sull'importanza del soggetto/oggetto, allora si dirà: «Sei tu, colui/colei che amo» o invertendo «Tu sei...». Oppure, se si vuol far credere che "è" sia “impersonale”: «Tutto il mio amore [è] solo per te».
Abbiamo una varietà che... Perché dovremmo mai accettare una costruzione cosí complicata per esprimere un concetto tanto semplice che ci permette di adoperare meno parole? L'italiano è la lingua ove il sí suona... Mi spiace vederlo cadere nella trappola di altre lingue.

Concordo pienamente con Bearded e Pietruzzo.


Francesco94 said:


> Le uniche versioni, a mio parere, che scriverei sono _"Perché sei tu quella che ho fatto ridere" _e/o _"Perché sei tu che ho fatto ridere"_.


 Non vedo cosa ci sia di male nella versione data da Pietruzzo:

"Perché, te, ho fatto ridere; perché, te, ho veduto piangere; perché, te, ..."?

L'unica cosa che stroppia nella proposta in OP è la copula, che dovrebbe essere «sei tu» e non «*è tu».
Soluzione: la si elimina, si dsloca a sinistra l'oggetto, la si fa notare con le virgole e il gioco è fatto. 


Mie prime impressioni.


----------



## Francesco94

> "Perché, te, ho fatto ridere; perché, te, ho veduto piangere; perché, te, ..."?



Se vengono inserite le virgole, allora è accettabile.
Senza le dovute pause, secondo me, a primo impatto, la frase non suona bene.


----------



## francisgranada

Francesco94 said:


> Se vengono inserite le virgole, allora è accettabile. Senza le dovute pause, secondo me, a primo impatto, la frase non suona bene.


Personalmente sono d'accordo, praticamente è questo che volevo dire anch'io con _"... pronunciando la frase con l'intonazione adeguata, si può subito percepire la logica di un tal costrutto"_ (post #14).


----------



## Francesco94

> _"... pronunciando la frase con l'intonazione adeguata, si può subito percepire la logica di un tal costrutto"_ (post #14).


Esattamente, solo se l'intonazione fosse adeguata. Ecco perché sarebbe meglio scrivere le dovute pause affinché una frase così semplice venga interpretata immediatamente nel modo corretto.
Abbiamo detto la stessa cosa, tralasciando il fatto della punteggiatura, fattore importante suggerito dall'utente "dragonseven" nel post #15.


----------



## marco.cur

_"Perché è te che ho fatto ridere"._
La frase è corretta così com'è, senza virgole. Al limite ci potrebbe stare una sola virgola:
_"Perché è te, che ho fatto ridere".
Te_ è complemento oggetto. "A te" sarebbe sbagliato: si fa ridere qualcuno, non "a qualcuno".
Il soggetto, implicito, è "io": Io ho fatto ridere te (come ha già detto Necsus nell'intervento #2).


> "Perché, te, ho fatto ridere; perché, te, ho veduto piangere; perché, te, ..."?


Questa costruzione è sbagliata, con o senza virgole.


----------



## bearded

marco.cur said:


> _"Perché è te che ho fatto ridere"._
> La frase è corretta così com'è, senza virgole


Secondo me questa affermazione è un po' troppo perentoria.  Hai letto le mie considerazioni al #9? Al massimo credo che la frase sia accettabile in un registro colloquiale.


----------



## marco.cur

Si, le ho lette.
Se è corretta la frase con "lui", perché non dovrebbe esserlo con "te"?


bearded said:


> Se non consideriamo la successiva frase relativa, l'espressione  ''è te'' è sbagliata in italiano (probabilmente trascinata da ''è lui'' per analogia - dimenticando che 'lui' può essere anche soggetto).


In questa costruzione "lui" non può essere soggetto; può essere solo complemento oggetto.
Il verbo essere in questa costruzione è impersonale.


> - sei tu quello/a (colui/colei) che ho fatto ridere.


Optare per una o l'altra delle possibii costruzioni è solo una questione di stile.


----------



## Olaszinhok

dragonseven said:


> Perché cambiare la costruzione? Secondo me è per dare maggior risalto alla persona colla quale si sta interloquendo e far passare in secondo piano le proprie emozioni o, comunque, il parlare di sé. Tanto varrebbe eliminare la copula.



Scusami Dragonseven, ma che cosa c'entra codesta tua affermazione con la correttezza della sintassi?! Siamo piuttosto nell'ambito della psicologia e dei rapporti interpersonali...


----------



## bearded

marco.cur said:


> Se è corretta la frase con "lui", perché non dovrebbe esserlo con "te"?


Perché 'lui' può essere sia soggetto/nominativo (lui è buono) che oggetto/accusativo (vedo lui), mentre 'te' è solo accusativo ('te sei buono' è sbagliato, e ancora di più ''è te'').
Per questo ho scritto che l'errato ''è te'' potrebbe essere un'analogia con il corretto ''è lui''...



marco.cur said:


> In questa costruzione "lui" non può essere soggetto; può essere solo complemento oggetto.


A quale costruzione ti riferisci?  Nella frase ''è lui'', lui è soggetto. Se il verbo è impersonale, 'lui' sarà al massimo predicato del soggetto. Il verbo essere non ha oggetti.

Una domanda: tu troveresti pienamente corretta anche la frase ''è me che tu fai ridere''? Per me sarebbe molto, molto colloquiale.


----------



## marco.cur

Io ho fatto ridere te. Io soggetto, te complemento oggetto.
Io ho fatto ridere lui. Io soggetto, lui complemento oggetto.


----------



## bearded

marco.cur said:


> Io ho fatto ridere te. Io soggetto, te complemento oggetto.
> Io ho fatto ridere lui. Io soggetto, lui complemento oggetto.


Certo.
 Nel tuo #21 non risultava molto chiaro - almeno per me - quale fosse ''questa costruzione''.


----------



## Francesco94

Nelle mie risposte (intervento #7 ed intervento #8) esprimo il mio pensiero riguardo l'uso del _te_ come soggetto o complemento oggetto.
Il pronome _te _non può fungere da soggetto, bensì solo da complemento oggetto.
Il pronome _tu_ si usa sempre con funzione di soggetto.

Secondo quanto detto, le versioni accettabili sono:
_"Perché sei tu quella che ho fatto ridere".
"Perché sei tu che ho fatto ridere".
"Perché sei tu colei che ho fatto ridere"._



Francesco94 said:


> La costruzione _"Perché è te che ho fatto ridere" _sembra, tra l'altro, una traduzione letteraria dell'inglese, dove si usa ad inizio frase il pronome di terza persona neutra con il verbo essere con l'aggiunta del pronome relativo.
> Nella lingua italiana invece noi concordiamo il verbo con il soggetto e non lo rendiamo impersonale.


Qui spiego quanto detto successivamente dagli utenti "marco.cur" e "bearded".
In questa frase, il verbo essere funge da verbo impersonale. Sembra una traduzione dall'inglese, dove si utilizza questa tipica costruzione grammaticale. In questo caso il pronome _"te"_ fungerebbe come complemento oggetto, ma non c'è concordanza tra verbo e soggetto.
Se fosse è stato _"Perché è lui che ho fatto ridere"_, allora la frase sarebbe corretta - il pronome personale fungerebbe come soggetto uguale alla frase _"Perché sei tu quella che ho fatto ridere"_.

_"Perché te ho fatto ridere"_, con o senza virgole, a mio parere trattasi di solecismo.


----------



## marco.cur

Esaminiamo le alternative:_
«è lui/te che ho fatto ridere»_ corrisponde a _«io ho fatto ridere lui/te»_:
in entrambi i casi: io soggetto, lui/te complemento oggetto.

_«"è lui"/"sei tu" [quello] che ho fatto ridere» _corrisponde a «"lui è"/"tu sei" quello che ho fatto ridere»:
in entrambi i casi: lui/tu soggetto, "quello che ho fatto ridere" è la proposizione oggettiva.

Poiché lui può essere sia soggetto che complemento oggetto, la prima costruzione (è lui che ho fatto ridere) può essere letta come "è lui [quello] che ho fatto ridere", cioé "lui è quello che ho fatto ridere".
Stesso discorso non si può fare per te/tu.


----------



## Francesco94

Certamente. Non possiamo dire _"È te quello che ho fatto ridere". _(Il soggetto di "È" è "te" logicamente, ma è sbagliato).
Posso dire: _"È lui quello che ho fatto ridere" o "Sei tu quello che ho fatto ridere"_. (In questi due casi, invece, il soggetto di "È"/"Sei" è "lui"/"tu" ed è corretto).

Potrei anche dire _"Sei te quello che ho fatto ridere"_ ma si tratta di solecismo, ossia di un errore grammaticale. Tuttavia, è di uso colloquiale usare il "te" come sostituto del "tu", anche se sbagliato.

È totalmente sbagliato, a mio parere, utilizzare la costruzione "È te [...]".
"È te che ho fatto ridere" dovrebbe essere letta "Te è quello che ho fatto ridere". Ecco perché a mio parere è totalmente sbagliato.


----------



## dragonseven

marco.cur said:


> dragonseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non vedo cosa ci sia di male nella versione data da Pietruzzo:"Perché, te, ho fatto ridere; perché, te, ho veduto piangere; perché, te, ..."?
> 
> 
> 
> Questa costruzione è sbagliata, con o senza virgole.
Click to expand...

 E perché, di grazia? (Se fosse "senza virgole", lo so il perché.)



bearded said:


> marco.cur said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Perché è te che ho fatto ridere"._
> La frase è corretta così com'è, senza virgole.
> 
> 
> 
> Al massimo credo che la frase sia accettabile in un registro colloquiale.
Click to expand...

 Dal mio punto di vista non è accettabile in nessun registro. 





Olaszinhok said:


> Scusami Dragonseven, ma che cosa c'entra codesta tua affermazione con la correttezza della sintassi?! Siamo piuttosto nell'ambito della psicologia e dei rapporti interpersonali...


 Anzitutto, stiamo discutendo di una frase monca, da sole le subordinate non hanno senso compiuto, perché per averlo necessitano ovviamente di una principale (che noi non abbiamo, possiamo solo immaginarla).
Allora, come l'OP, prendo spunto dalla principale del testo dichiarato, modificando “a piacere”.
La frase e i suoi valori che dovremmo discutere potrebbe essere la seguente (liberi, nei termini previsti dal regolamento, di cambiarla come vogliate; io mi limiterò a seguire l'esempio dato, il piú simile possibile all'OP):

_??_«Ma *tu* da sola *sei *più importante di tutte *le* altre insieme, perché è *te *che ho fatto ridere. Perché è *te *che ho veduto piangere. Perché erano su di *te* i bruchi che ho ucciso (salvo i due o tre che ho tenuto per le farfalle). Perché è *te* che ho ascoltato lagnarsi o vantarsi, o anche qualche volta tacere. Perché *è/sei* la mia rosa.».

Ora, io non so nulla di grammatica, quindi mi rivolgo a coloro che scrivono a Victorcortes86 che le sue subordinate sono corrette: secondo il vostro parere, la frase sopra è idiomatica (la scrivereste mai)? È corretta? E in tal caso, quale coniugazione porreste in quella finale?

Le versioni che ritengo possibili (oltre ad altre già citate da altri) sono:
«Ma *tu* da sola *sei *più importante di tutte *le* altre insieme, perché, *te*, ho fatto ridere; perché, *te*, ho veduto piangere; perché erano su di *te* i bruchi che ho ucciso (salvo i due o tre che ho tenuto per le farfalle); perché, *te*, ho ascoltato lagnar*t*i o vantar*t*i, o anche qualche volta tacere. Perché *sei* la mia rosa.».

«Ma *tu* da sola *sei *più importante di tutte *le* altre insieme, perché *ti *ho fatto ridere; perché *ti *ho veduto piangere; perché erano su di *te* i bruchi che ho ucciso (salvo i due o tre che ho tenuto per le farfalle); perché *ti *ho ascoltato lagnar*t*i o vantar*t*i, o anche qualche volta tacere. Perché *sei* la mia rosa.».

Voi, forse, mi farete notare che queste alternative non avranno la stessa espressività di quella in originale... Ma per me è ovvio che non possa averla, poiché cambia l'interlocutore. Nelle alternative, cominciando da quella in OP, non è piú parlare in terza persona di qlcs./qlcn. altro, bensì ci si sta rivolgendo direttamente al destinatario del messaggio. Per questo motivo, personalmente, non me la sentirei mai di porlo/a in terza persona (magari, potrei farlo [non che lo faccia] di me stesso, se parlassi della mia persona guardandomi dal di fuori...), perché creerebbe un certo distacco che mal si confà alla relazione interpersonale tra i soggetti.


Mie impressioni di un altro giorno. E forse è meglio che io vada a riposare, ché è già mattino. Buona giornata!


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> Secondo quanto detto, le versioni accettabili sono:
> _"Perché sei tu quella che ho fatto ridere".
> "Perché sei tu che ho fatto ridere".
> "Perché sei tu colei che ho fatto ridere"._


Potresti aggiungere (credo):
_Perché chi ho fatto ridere sei tu _('chi' pronome relativo misto, vedi #9).
Quanto a ''perché sei tu che ho fatto ridere'' - senza 'quello/a' - , ho molte perplessità (concernenti l'uso 'misto' del pronome relativo 'che').



dragonseven said:


> ((È te che ho fatto ridere)) Dal mio punto di vista non è accettabile in nessun registro.


Concordo: ma ho scritto ''_al massimo_  accettabile in un registro colloquiale'' solo perché ho constatato (in 'colloqui') che - ahimé - molta gente lo dice (se comunque obietterai che non tutti gli errori di lingua che fa la gente sono accettabili, ti darò ragione.  Il guaio è che appunto, dopo un certo tempo, gli errori sempre ripetuti non sono più errori. Qui siamo secondo me  in un territorio 'di confine').


----------



## francisgranada

Francesco94 said:


> In questa frase, il verbo essere funge da verbo impersonale. Sembra una traduzione dall'inglese, dove si utilizza questa tipica costruzione grammaticale. In questo caso il pronome _"te"_ fungerebbe come complemento oggetto, ma non c'è concordanza tra verbo e soggetto.
> Se fosse è stato _"Perché è lui che ho fatto ridere"_, allora la frase sarebbe corretta - il pronome personale fungerebbe come soggetto uguale alla frase _"Perché sei tu quella che ho fatto ridere"_.


 Secondo me:

1._"Perché è te che ho fatto ridere", "Perché è lui che ho fatto ridere",  ,
"Perché è voi che ho fatto ridere"  ... _nel contesto qui discusso presentano grammaticalmente la stessa situazione, cioè sia *te *che *lui *e *voi *sono pronomi all'accusativo (complemento diretto).  Il verbo *è* non si riferisce a nessuno dei pronomi personali, di conseguenza non c'è concordanza (la concordanza con _lui _è casuale).

2. Un'altra cosa (dal punto di vista grammaticale) presentano le frasi _"Perché sei tu quello/a che ho fatto ridere", "Perché è lui quello che ho fatto ridere", "Perché siete voi quelli che ho fatto ridere"... _In questo caso sia *tu *che *lui *e *voi *sono pronomi al nominativo. In questi casi il verbo _essere _logicamente figura nelle forme corrispondenti (sei, è, siete).

3. L'inglese non c'entra. Le espressioni inglesi (o francesi) tipo "questo è me/te" vengono semplicemente  interpretate/tradotte come "questo sono io/sei tu". In italiano colloquiale (in alcune regioni) si può sentire dire "E te, come stai?", "Te sei contento?" e simili, ma non "*E te, come _sta_?", "*Te _è_ contento?" (almeno secondo le mie esperienze personali).

Sono pienamente d'accordo con Bearded nel senso che il pronome _lui _è (oggi) anche la forma del nominativo (una volta lo era _egli_), quindi rende la frase a prima vista "più corretta".



bearded said:


> Quanto a ''perché sei tu che ho fatto ridere'' - senza 'quello/a' - , ho molte perplessità ...


 Non sono madrelingua italiano, ma "all'orecchio" quel 'quello/a' ci vuole, anche secondo me. Nel linguaggio colloquiale forse va bene anche senza, non lo so ...


----------



## victorcortes86

Wow, non avrei mai creduto que la mia domanda provocarebbe una discussione così lunga. 

Mi pare di capire che la espressione è sbagliata, non idiomatica e non naturale, anche se si capirebbe il senso. 

Allora, vado meglio ad usare una espressione più naturale all'italiano.

Quindi, mi pare che "Perché sei tu che ho fatto ridere" è quella più adatta al mio contesto.

Vi ringrazio a tutti.


----------



## dragonseven

Francesco94 said:


> Certamente. Non possiamo dire _"È te quello che ho fatto ridere". _(Il soggetto di "È" è "te" logicamente, ma è sbagliato).
> *[...]*
> È totalmente sbagliato, a mio parere, utilizzare la costruzione "È te [...]".
> "È te che ho fatto ridere" dovrebbe essere letta "Te è quello che ho fatto ridere". Ecco perché a mio parere è totalmente sbagliato.





bearded said:


> Il guaio è che appunto, dopo un certo tempo, gli errori sempre ripetuti non sono più errori.





victorcortes86 said:


> Wow, non avrei mai creduto *che* la mia domanda *potesse *provoca*re* una discussione così lunga.
> 
> Mi pare di capire che l*'*espressione è sbagliata, non idiomatica e non naturale, anche se si capirebbe il senso.
> 
> Allora, vado meglio ad usare un*'*espressione più naturale all'italiano.
> 
> Quindi, mi pare che "Perché sei tu che ho fatto ridere" è quella più adatta al mio contesto.


 Alla luce di queste affermazioni, credo di non essermi spiegato chiaramente.

Assolutamente, io non affermo che sia una costruzione errata, anzi. Quando i pronomi _tu_ e_ io_ sono in funzione di predicato nominale è corretto usare le forme toniche _te_ e _me_.
Come ben detto da Marco, il verbo _essere_ nella frase in OP è adoperato in maniera impersonale e rafforzativa. Quindi, anche grammaticalmente, è corretta la costruzione.

Ciò che personalmente volevo portare in luce è la sua idiomaticità e il suo uso tradizionale nella nostra lingua, che a me risultano molto carenti.
Ripeto: «Perché è te che ho...» per me risulta pesante sia eufonicamente sia costruttivamente. Possiamo dire la stessa cosa con «Perché ti ho...» o «Perché ho... te»... E, se proprio si vuole portare all'attenzione l'oggetto (il rema), si può dislocare a sinistra: «Perché, te, ho...» (e lo scrivo tra virgole per evidenziare la marcatura della frase, qualcuno ha notato la differenza e, a prima vista, ha ritenuto cosí migliore l'accettabilità del costrutto...).
La mia domanda a chi piace e ritiene naturale la costruzione: perché aggiungere alla frase una “copula rafforzatrice” e un altro oggetto (con valore di congiunzione)?
Se la risposta è la diversa espressività, me la potreste spiegare? Ché io non l'ho capita.


----------



## Olaszinhok

dragonseven said:


> Assolutamente, io non affermo che sia una costruzione errata, anzi. Quando i pronomi _tu_ e_ io_ sono in funzione di predicato nominale è corretto usare le forme toniche _te_ e _me_.
> Come ben detto da Marco, il verbo _essere_ nella frase in OP è adoperato in maniera impersonale e rafforzativa. Quindi, anche grammaticalmente, è corretta la costruzione.



 Non avevo capito nulla. Me ne scuso, è solo colpa mia. 

Ciò che è certo, e lo affermo in modo sommesso, è che questo continuo riferimento, da parte di alcuni utenti, all'uso dialettale o regionale di te al posto di tu non c'entra assolutamente nulla in questa discussione.
P.S. Egli non è più usato nella lingua parlata, nello scritto formale è ancora vivo e vegeto, basta aprire un sussidiario, o un qualsiasi testo scolastico. Spesse volte si trova anche sui giornali, soprattutto in riferimento a personaggi storici.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Quando i pronomi _tu_ e_ io_ sono in funzione di predicato nominale è corretto usare le forme toniche _te_ e _me_. Come ben detto da Marco, il verbo _essere_ nella frase in OP è adoperato in maniera impersonale e rafforzativa. Quindi, anche grammaticalmente, è corretta la costruzione.


Quindi:  ''Chi è? È me!''


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Quindi:  ''Chi è? È me!''


"È me che cercavi?"


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "È me che cercavi?"


Sì, e anche ''Sarà voi che cercherò!'', come pure ''sarebbe te che cercherei!''


----------



## lorenzos

Scusa @bearded, volevo scrivere la più comune "_Era me che cercavi?_"
Comunque, *Era te che cercavo* è anche il titolo di un libro.


----------



## Pietruzzo

victorcortes86 said:


> Quindi, mi pare che "Perché sei tu che ho fatto ridere" è quella più adatta al mio contesto.


Direi che la forma più "sicura" grammaticalmente è "Perché sei tu quella che ho fatto ridere". Per il resto, come avrai notato, ci sono le interpretazioni grammaticali e stilistiche più svariate. Alla fine  può anche essere lecito  seguire il proprio "orecchio" più della grammatica ma purtroppo un non madrelingua non sempre può fidarsi di questo "strumento", anche se è un ottimo conoscitore della lingua come te. A proposito, attenzione...


victorcortes86 said:


> Wow, non avrei mai creduto que *che* la mia domanda provocarebbe *avrebbe provocato* una discussione così lunga.


----------



## Francesco94

Il mio riferimento all'inglese era per sottolineare il verbo _essere_, usato in maniera impersonale.

[Testo in inglese rimosso da un moderatore]

Le versioni accettabili, secondo il mio parere personale sono:
_"Perché sei tu quella che ho fatto ridere"
"Perché sei tu colei che ho fatto ridere"
_
In breve, personalmente non userei mai il pronome atono _te_ in funzione di soggetto.
Nell'analisi del periodo, è vero che la principale non appare in questa discussione, dato che siamo in presenza di una subordinata causale ed una subordinata relativa.
Tuttavia, secondo l'analisi logica, nella prima subordinata, dopo la congiunzione "P_erché"_, siamo in presenza "_sei tu_", corrispondente a soggetto e predicato verbale. Non è un accusativo. Se lo fosse, potrei usare il pronome atono "_te_".

Fine.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Scusami Francesco, ti sembrano uguali i due esempi proposti? A me non pare:
è te che stai cercando di ferirmi… Chi sta cercando di ferirmi? TU. Tu stai cercando di ferirmi. Potrebbe andare se la frase fosse: è me che stai cercando di ferire.
È te che amo, chi amo? TE: ti amo; t'amo; amo te. È te che ho veduto piangere… Chi ho veduto piangere? TE. Ecco perché quest'ultima frase è accettabile, mentre la prima, da te proposta,  non lo è.
Come è stato già ripetuto, in quest'ultimo esempio il te non è nominativo.


----------



## Francesco94

Hai ragione, Olaszinhok.

_"È te che ho visto piangere"_
È te: principale
che ho visto piangere: soggettiva
Nel periodo "te" è complemento oggetto di "io ho visto piangere (chi?) te. Il verbo essere è impersonale.

"Sei tu quella che ho visto piangere"
In questo caso il "tu" è nominativo (soggetto).
"Tu sei" è la principale
"Quella che ho visto piangere" è una subordinata oggettiva.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Francesco94 said:


> Sei tu quella che ho visto piangere"
> In questo caso il "tu" è nominativo (soggetto).
> "Tu sei" è la principale
> "Quella che ho visto piangere" è una subordinata oggettiva.


Sei tu quella (principale con "tu" soggetto e "quella" nome del predicato)
"Che ho visto piangere" (subordinata relativa con "io" soggetto e "che" compl. oggetto.
Nota per miei follower:Ho corretto questa "analisi" perchè mi è capitata sotto gli occhi ma la lista sarebbe lunga.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA*
> 
> Ancora una volta una discussione sta virando verso messaggi eccessivamente lunghi e dal tono troppo didattico...
> Al prossimo, la dicussione verrà chiusa.


----------



## francisgranada

Francesco94 said:


> ... In breve, personalmente non userei mai il pronome atono _te_ in funzione di soggetto.


 Il pronome _te_ qui non è atono  ... (la variante atona è _ti_).


----------



## Francesco94

Il pronome _te _è tonico!! 
Scusate gli errori!!


----------



## francisgranada

Francesco94 said:


> Il pronome _te _è tonico!! Scusate gli errori!!


Errare humanum est . L'ho menzionato solo perché in questo caso è importante.


----------



## Francesco94

Grazie


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Quindi: ''Chi è? È me!''


 Ciao Bearded,
ovviamente si risponde «Sono io», che significa «Io presente». Qui il discorso è un po' diverso. Il verbo _essere_ non è impersonale e, soprattutto, non è copulativo.
_Mea culpa_ non avere esemplificato. Quanto hai riportato del mio scritto si può esemplificare con il seguente dialogo ai limiti dell'assurdo (esistono diversi casi e in letteratura e nel cinema ove ha un suo senso): A: «Io sono te.»; B: «Tu sei me?».
Mi sembra che sia l'unico modo per dirlo. Non si può dire «*Io sono tu/*Io sei tu/*Io sei te» né «*Tu sono io?/*Tu sei io?/*Tu sono me?», giusto?

Spero ora sia piú chiaro per tutti ciò che ho scritto.


----------



## francisgranada

Scusate, ma mi pare che stiamo un po' complicando le cose ...

Sia scorretto o colloquiale o comunque, nella frase "_Perché è te che ho fatto ridere_", il pronome *te* è all'accusativo, non al nominativo, quindi non rappresenta il soggetto.

Il verbo *è* non si riferisce al pronome *te*, e secondo me, non è neanche impersonale. Quindi, un po' semplificatamente, la frase "_Perché* è te* che ho fatto ridere_" significa "La situazione/il caso/la verità/ecc... *è*, che ho fatto ridere *te*".

(Secondo me, grosso modo si tratta di un uso analogo del verbo _essere  _a quello nelle frasi tipo "E' che vado a casa", "E' che ti faccio ridere", " "Non è che vado a casa",  "Non è che ti faccio ridere",  ecc. )

Un'altra cosa sarebbe l'eventuale uso colloquiale del pronome* te* invece di *tu*, quindi al nominativo. In tal caso però "è te che ..." non ha senso, dovrebbe essere "sei te (quello) che ...".


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> Un'altra cosa sarebbe l'eventuale uso colloquiale del pronome* te* invece di *tu*, quindi al nominativo. In tal caso però "è te che ..." non ha senso, dovrebbe essere "sei te (quello) che ...".



A mio avviso, non si tratta d'un uso colloquiale, ma regionale o dialettale. _Sei te quello che_ è marcato regionalmente e non è certamente standard, né corretto, almeno fino ad oggi. Quanto alla frase in OP, credo che sia già stato detto tutto. Chissà, magari arriverà qualcun altro e ci illuminerà sulla costruzione oggetto di discussione. Di fatto, la traduzione dal portoghese in italiano di un romanzo con _Era te che cercavo, _la dice lunga sulla reale diffusione e ammissibilità di quest'espressione_._


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> Il verbo *è* non si riferisce al pronome *te*, e secondo me, non è neanche impersonale.


 Ciao Francis! 
Ma come non è impersonale?
Come ben detto da @marco.cur al #21, è sí impersonale e personalmente ho aggiunto che è anche rafforzativo.
La costruzione somiglia tanto a «È cosí che vorrei vivere», ove "è" rafforza il "cosí" della frase «Vorrei vivere cosí».
Che cosa precisamente non ti torna nell'analisi impersonale del verbo _essere_?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Dragon . 


dragonseven said:


> Che cosa precisamente non ti torna nell'analisi impersonale del verbo _essere_?


Per me i verbi impersonali sono quelli che _a priori_ non hanno un soggetto, p.e. piove, fa caldo, bisogna, si va, ecc. Nel nostro caso mi pare  che il soggetto ci sia, ma non è esplicito (la verità è che  ..., la situazione è che...,  e simili). Però forse _è che_ mi sbaglio ...


----------



## Francesco94

Ritornando alla mia prima affermazione istintiva e constatata poi dall'utente "bearded".
(Nonostante io mi sia incartato molte volte, me ne scuso per questo).

La frase semplice sarebbe - "Io ho visto piangere te" ("Ti ho visto piangere" in alternativa).
Trasformando la frase in due subordinate possiamo avere due alternative:
1. "È te che ho visto piangere"
2. "Sei tu quella che ho visto piangere"

Nella prima frase, il verbo essere è usato in maniera impersonale, il quale rafforza il complemento oggetto. "Te" funge da complemento oggetto". Non c'è soggetto. Come ben detto dall'utente "bearded", il verbo essere non ha oggetti, bensì può avere solo il complemento predicativo del soggetto. Il predicato verbale "reale" è "ho visto piangere" dove l'unico vero soggetto è "io", sottinteso nella subordinata relativa. Questa costruzione è accettabile in uso colloquiale e, come detto dall'utente "bearded" nell'intervento #9 e da me nell'intervento #40, questa costruzione si avvicina alla logica inglese. 

La seconda frase è, a mio parere, la più corretta in italiano.
"Sei tu quella" è la principale ove il soggetto c'è ("tu"), seguito da un predicato nominale ("sei quella" - copula e nome del predicato).
"Che ho visto piangere"è la subordinata relativa, ove il pronome relativo funge da complemento oggetto.

La frase che a mio parere è sbagliata è - "Sei te quella che ho visto piangere". In questo caso il "te" fungerebbe da soggetto, il che è sbagliato. Si dovrebbe usare il "tu".

Questa è la mia definitiva impressione. 



francisgranada said:


> Per me i verbi impersonali sono quelli che _a priori_ non hanno un soggetto


Il verbo va sempre visto nella frase complessiva.
Nell'esempio _"Si dice che Laura sia già ripartita"_.
Il verbo dire in questo caso è impersonale, ma _non è impersonale a priori_ perché "dire" è un verbo transitivo.
Nell'esempio _"Non ha detto una parola"_, il verbo "dire" (transitivo) ha un soggetto sottinteso ("lui"), ed un complemento oggetto ("una parola").


----------



## francisgranada

Francesco94 said:


> Il verbo va sempre visto nella frase complessiva.
> Nell'esempio _"Si dice che Laura sia già ripartita"_. Il verbo dire in questo caso è impersonale, ma _non è impersonale a priori_ perché "dire" è un verbo transitivo.


Hai ragione, non mi sono espresso abbastanza precisamente. Volevo dire _a priori nel dato contesto_. Comunque, non insisto, ammetto che il verbo _è_ nel caso di cui stiamo discutendo, si può considerare impersonale.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Francesco94 said:


> Nella prima frase, il verbo essere è usato in maniera impersonale, il quale rafforza il complemento oggetto. "Te" funge da complemento oggetto


La tua analisi corrisponde alla frase "È che ho amato te", con " È" pincipale e "te, che ho amato" soggettiva con dislocazione a sinistra dell'oggetto "te".
Potrebbe anche avere senso ma la mia idea resta che si tratti di un calco dal francese, visto che tutto è partito dal " Piccolo principe".


----------



## dragonseven

francisgranada said:


> [N]on insisto, ammetto che il verbo _è_ nel caso di cui stiamo discutendo, si può considerare impersonale.


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> A mio avviso, non si tratta d'un uso colloquiale, ma regionale o dialettale ...


Personalmente ho sentito usare _te_ invece di _tu_ concretamente a Bologna, ma non del tutto conseguentemente. Voglio dire che a volte gli stessi bolognesi usavano anche la forma_ tu_ (parlo sempre dell'italiano, non del dialetto bolognese), per cui avevo l'impressione che si trattasse di un uso colloquiale. 

(Forse la definizione _strettamente precisa_ sarrebbe "uso regionale colloquiale"  ...  )


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> (Forse la definizione _strettamente precisa_ sarrebbe "uso regionale colloquiale"



Questa definizione mi garba!


----------



## A User

_"Del resto, spesso nell’assenza di formalità è facile trovare superficialità."_(citazione di Victor Attilio Campagna sull'argomento_ "licenze poetiche"_)_.
"Le licenze poetiche lasciamole ai poeti."_(qualcun altro)_.
"Cambiando la frase iniziale si sminuirebbe l'enfasi e la citazione"_(ipotesi). Del resto, un giudizio "estetico" è sempre opinabile.


----------



## dragonseven

Questa critica è accettabile se rivolta al fatto che la frase in discussione sia divenuta "È te che..."anziché essere giustamente "Perché è te che...". Sul fatto, insomma, di aver analizzato la logica e la grammaticalità della frase piuttosto che il periodo.
Riprendendo il pensiero iniziale, direi che l'accusativo sia il tema di fondo della nostra discussione: il verbo è posto transitivo in una lingua “nominativa/accusativa" e cosí il termine intransitivo diventa termine accusativo. Per qesto ho scritto il #15. Dire che non ci sia consequenzialità tra il "perché" e il "è [per] te" è, dal mio punto di vista, una miopia in quanto il fine deve essere presente nella costruzione, tuttavia noi abbiamo questa facoltà di sostituire degli ergativi con dei transitivi e spieghiamo questa mistificazione con un "è complemento oggetto", che va posto obliquamente per non contrastare con il verbo intransitivo.

Sarà un po' complicato ma è la nostra lingua.

Per arrivare a ciò si deve averne una certa padronanza, oppure essere appassionati e conoscitori di plurali lingue.


----------

